# August pens



## arkie (Aug 3, 2013)

A couple of Aero Elegant Beauty pens, in combinations of Ti Gold and Rhodium platings. 

[attachment=28733]
The first is crosscut pistachio I got from shadetree_1 on another web site some time ago. 

[attachment=28734]
The second is a piece of red dyed buckeye burl that called out to me at the local woodcraft store.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice pens!


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 4, 2013)

The both look great from here.
I really like the looks of the X cut pistachio.

Le


----------



## arkie (Aug 4, 2013)

Crosscut desert ironwood I got from shadetree_1 some time ago on another site.

[attachment=28748]


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 4, 2013)

All 3 look great, I'm partial to the red dyed BEB. Very nice and good choice of components


----------



## arkie (Aug 4, 2013)

I've titled this the "Map of Middle Earth". The pen is an Aero Elegant Beauty in rhodium with Ti gold trim. The body is turned of cross cut black line spalted maple. The result made me think of the world Tolkien created for the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings. 

[attachment=28763]


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Aug 4, 2013)

All very nicely done. Some great looking timbers there. May I make a suggestion with your photos. When taking a photo of the pen, try to turn the clip to the side. It is such a huge clip and it hides most of the blank. We would like to see the timber moreso than the clip on the pen. Thanks for showing.


----------



## arkie (Aug 4, 2013)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> All very nicely done. Some great looking timbers there. May I make a suggestion with your photos. When taking a photo of the pen, try to turn the clip to the side. It is such a huge clip and it hides most of the blank. We would like to see the timber moreso than the clip on the pen. Thanks for showing.



How about this? Although there's no timber to see....

[attachment=28774]
Individual ringneck pheasant feathers are carefully placed on a brass tube. The tube is then carefully cast in clear resin to preserve and magnify the beauty of the feathers. The tube then becomes part of a BlackTi/TiGold Sierra elegant Beauty pen. I don't make blanks like this, but I sure enjoyed turning it!

Come to think of it, I do have other views of these pens.
[attachment=28777] [attachment=28776] [attachment=28775]


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work Jim,

I will see you at our turners meeting later on I have some goodies to share with you.


Greg


----------



## arkie (Aug 5, 2013)

Not this time - had to fgo to Atlanta on business. :(



Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice work Jim,
> 
> I will see you at our turners meeting later on I have some goodies to share with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

arkie said:


> Not this time - had to fgo to Atlanta on business. :(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed out on the goodies!! I had to give them to somebody else hope your travels are safe see ya at the next club meeting.

Greg


----------



## arkie (Aug 6, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > Not this time - had to fgo to Atlanta on business. :(
> ...



Alas, business called, and I had to answer. See you soon!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

If you will be in town this weekend we will be doing a bbq feel free to stop out.


----------



## arkie (Aug 18, 2013)

Miniature pine cones cast in red and gold resin adorn this Majestic Junior fountain pen in rhodium and gold. Casting by my friend Wayne Ryan.

[attachment=29586]

[attachment=29587]


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 18, 2013)

Really like the pine cone pen.


----------

